# Réseau wifi très faible.



## urbanartlegend (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis sous une freebox v5 et j'ai un réseau wifi vraiment très faible quand je change de pièce, où la freebox se trouve. Je n'ai pas de murs épais, la plupart des murs sont en placo ( appt moderne). Je voudrais savoir si il existe une solution pour disposer d'une antenne relais dans mon bureau qui est à 7 mètres de ma freebox mais où le réseau wifi est quasi nul (et si cela existe comment la brancher et un modèle qui vous paraît pas trop mal ). Je suis désolé si la question vous paraît bébête, mais je suis totalement novice en réseau.

Merci pour votre aide par avance.

Cordialement.


----------



## Ma Dalton (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

il y a plusieurs solutions pour étendre le réseau de la Freebox (en faisant appel à un point d'accès wifi supplémentaire, relié à la box par Ethernet ou via CPL, ou bien en utilisant un répéteur wifi), mais avant de voir ça, une chose m'étonne : que tu aies un réseau quasi nul à 7m de la Freebox avec des cloisons en placo : ce n'est pas normal.

Tu devrais en premier lieu tester la Freebox sur un autre canal wifi.

Si elle est sur 1, essaie le 6 ou le 11 par exemple.
Si elle est sur le 6, essaie le 1 ou le 11.
Etc...


----------



## luc1en (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

d'autres appareils émetteurs d'ondes peuvent-ils perturber la transmission du signal ?
La Freebox proche d'un autre appareil est je crois assez capricieuse, si j'en crois ce qui traine sur le web à son sujet.
Le réseau électrique inclus dans les cloisons peut-il jouer un rôle ?

La faiblesse des MacBook sur la réception Wifi est-elle réelle ?
Je suis moi-même assez peu satisfait de la "performance" Wifi MacBook Pro+Freebox, surtout quand j'ai l'occasion d'utiliser comme invité une Livebox. Le MBP est méconnaissable !


----------



## urbanartlegend (7 Septembre 2015)

Re-bonsoir,

*"ma Dalton"*: je viens de faire la manip' des canaux , cela n'a pas changé grand chose. Je pense que ma freebox est vieille surement. Est-il possible d'amplifier les ondes dans le bureau ou de mettre une antenne annexe sur la freebox quitte à la mettre dans le bureau?

*Klutch: *moi, mon Macbook pro fonctionne nickel sur les autres freebox chez d'autres gens. J'ai demandé à free, ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire car c'est la freebox V5 qui a toujours eu un problème de WIFI (on aura tout entendu) et ils me conseillent de passer sur freebox revolution mais je n'ai pas envie de payer 5 euros de plus + les frais de changement de freebox...

Il n'y a aucun autre appareil émettant des ondes à côtés de ma freebox.


Merci vraiment pour votre aide, c'est fort appréciable.

Cordialement


----------



## Ma Dalton (8 Septembre 2015)

Tu as plusieurs solutions possibles : 

1. désactiver le wifi de la Freebox, raccorder à la box par Ethernet un point d'accès wifi, situé dans la même pièce que la Freebox

2. conserver le wifi de la box, ajouter un point d'accès wifi raccordé par Ethernet à la box, situé dans une autre pièce (long câble Ethernet)

3. conserver le wifi de la box, utiliser une paire de boitier CPL-Wifi : un boitier à côté de la box, le boitier wifi étant dans l'autre pièce

4. conserver le wifi de la box, utiliser un répéteur wifi universel placé dans l'autre pièce


----------



## urbanartlegend (8 Septembre 2015)

Je vais opter pour la solution n4. Merci encore pour ton aide. Vraiment apreciable. Aurais-tu un lien qui propose un récepteur wifi universel? 

Est-ce cela? Et est-ce que ce modèle est correct?  

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B00MWN...00_QL40&keywords=Amplificateur+Recepteur+Wifi


Merci encore.

Cordialement


----------



## Ma Dalton (8 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

oui c'est bien un répéteur universel, et il fonctionne bien.
Attention il faut que le répéteur soit placé à un endroit où il reçoit suffisamment bien le réseau wifi de la box, évidemment.

Toutefois, il faut savoir que lorsqu'on utilise un répéteur, le débit est divisé par 2 pour les clients connectés via le répéteur.

Donc ce n'est pas la meilleure solution si le débit est un critère important pour toi.

Si le débit est un critère important et si tu ne peux pas tirer un câble Ethernet d'une pièce à l'autre, la solution 3 est meilleure.

Si tu peux tirer un câble Ethernet, la solution 2 est la meilleure de toutes.


----------



## urbanartlegend (8 Septembre 2015)

Oui je peux tirer un câble ethernet jusqu'au bureau aucun souci. Mais je ne comprends pas vraiment la solution n2, c'est pour ça que je n'avais pas opter pour celle-ci. Qu'entends-tu par "*ajouter un point d'accès"* ( dans la solution 2) c'est cela que je ne comprends. Parce que le wifi dans mon bureau est plutôt pour mon téléphone portable. 

Oui le débit un très important pour moi, un débit divisé par deux...bof.

Merci encore pour ta patience et ton aide, vraiment.

Cordialement


----------



## Ma Dalton (8 Septembre 2015)

Si le débit est important, et si peux passer un câble Ethernet, oublie le répéteur.

Un point d'accès wifi est un appareil qui crée un réseau wifi, et qui est raccordé par Ethernet au routeur du réseau (la box).

Tu pourrais par exemple utiliser une borne Airport Express, qui en plus te donnerait la fonction Airplay (envoyer la musique vers une chaîne, via wifi ou Ethernet).
La borne Express te permet aussi d'y connecter un appareil par Ethernet, si besoin.

Le point d'accès wifi et la box seraient configurés de la même manière en ce qui concerne le wifi, ce qui fait que tu n'aurais qu'un seul réseau wifi, bien qu'il y ait 2 points d'accès : la box, et le Point ajouté.
Un client wifi se connecte automatiquement au point d'accès qu'il reçoit le mieux.
C'est ce qu'on appelle un "réseau d'itinérance".


----------



## urbanartlegend (8 Septembre 2015)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse très détaillée, vraiment tu déchires. Je te remercie encore, je digère les infos que tu viens de me donner de me renseigne un peu en parallèle sur Google pour tout comprendre et je reviens pour te remercier encore.


----------



## Ma Dalton (8 Septembre 2015)

Il existe des multitudes de points d'accès wifi (PA) comme tu vas le voir si tu fais une recherche.

Un PA basique à quelques dizaines d'euros peut faire l'affaire.

Un Express d'occase aussi (je trouve l'Express neuve chère).


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2015)

Une solution trainait sur le net a une époque pour cette freebox (j'ai la méme)

Il suffit de coller une feuille de papier allu sur le mur derrière mitoyen au voisin afin de dirriger les ondes le plus possible dans notre maison, ça marche super bien !

Je suis néanmoins surpris que le choix de canal n'ai pas résolu ton souci, la V5 n'a pas spécialement de problèmes de wifi, c'est l'argument d'un intérimaire qui veut faire du chiffre, comme si je te conseillais un nouveaux mac pour mieux surfer 

Il faut aussi penser son implantation réseau dans un habitat, avec les contraintes que cela comprends. (emplacement de prises Tel etc ..)
Ma mère habite une maison de ville à 2 étages, le modem V5 est en haut et le boitier HD au Rez de chaussé avec la télé, elle ne l'allume que tres rarement, ce boitier au passage redistribue le wifi dans une autre pièce.
Elle surfe avec mon ancien Blackbook coreduo et ça tourne ...

La Freebox V5 gére le 802.11n MIMO 2x2 sur une fréquence de 2,4 GHz (270 Mb/s maximum théorique), je suis supris que tu n'ai pas de réseau à 7M mais je ne remet pas ta parole en doute.

-Un répéteur Wifi est effectivement une solution mais dans un premier temps si j'étais toi, je ferais un Audit de la ligne sur ton interface FREE. (Utiliser la télé impacte énormément sur le débit)
-Peut être vérifier le réglage PING proposé par FREE et mis a jour tout les 24Hrs environ
-Rebooter ta freebox pour d’éventuelles mises a jour.

-Proposer a un ami de tester le wifi avec son ordinateur dans les pièces ou tu as du mal a capter pour être sur que ça vient de ta box.



Peut étre as tu déjà réalisé l'ensemble ou une partie de l’enquête ? qu'en es t il ?


----------



## urbanartlegend (8 Septembre 2015)

Oui ma Dalton, c'est pour ca, je trouve 100 euros un peu cher, je suis vraiment désolé. Je cherche d'autres qui sont bien et moins cher, je ne vais pas prendre un bas de gamme non plus. Si tu as un modèle à me proposer par lien, je suis prennent car peur de faire un achat pour rien. Même 60 euros serait très bien. 

Kaos, merci pour ta réponse, je n'ai aucun souci sur ma ligne, j'ai déjà demandé et fait teste ma ligne par Free, ils sont venus chez moi. Donc à ce niveau, y un souci, sur le point de la feuille en alu, je vais tenter. On ne sait jamais. J'ai tout essayé. Mais je n'ai pas vraiment la place pour rapprocher la freebox de mon bureau, c'est cela le pb. 

Je vais essayer tout ce quand je rentre du boulot et je vous tiendrais au courant. 

Franchement, merci encore pour le temps et le sérieux dont vous faites preuve et que vous partagez...merci encore. Je vous réponds le plus vite possible.


----------



## Ma Dalton (8 Septembre 2015)

urbanartlegend a dit:


> Je cherche d'autres qui sont bien et moins cher, je ne vais pas prendre un bas de gamme non plus. Si tu as un modèle à me proposer par lien, je suis prennent car peur de faire un achat pour rien. Même 60 euros serait très bien.


Pour moi, avis très personnel donc, la meilleure solution est une borne Express 1ère génération, *wifi n*, d'occasion.

Je suis souvent amenée, pour des parents, amis, etc..., à régler le même problème que le tien.

Comme l'Express, par rapport à un autre PA, offre la fonction Airplay, ce qui est très souvent demandé ou apprécié, j'achète sur leboncoin des Express à 30-40 euros, qui font parfaitement le job.
http://www.leboncoin.fr/annonces/offres/midi_pyrenees/occasions/?q=airport+express&sp=1

Ces Express sont "polyvalentes" : on peut les utiliser comme simple point d'accès, ou comme routeur wifi, ou comme répéteur wifi d'une autre borne Apple.
Elles ont la fonction Airplay, et fonctionnent parfaitement avec des appareils Apple.

Si Airplay ne présente pas d'intérêt pour toi, tu peux regarder chez les marques habituelles : Netgear, Linksys, D-Link, TP-Link, Tenda, etc...
En cherchant avec le mot-clé : "point d'accès".


----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2015)

Je ne peux qu'aller dans le sens de *MA DALTON* ...

Scrute le marché de l'occasion, même une borne Apple qui à 3 ans va envoyer le patté.
J'ai la Airport Extreme (2011) / je te la conseille grave, elles ont un port USB sur lequel tu peux mettre un HUB alimenté et partager Imprimante et plusieurs HD externes sur le réseau (sécurisé si tu veux) en plus des options routeurs, wifi et 3 ou 4 ports Ethernet ... parfaitement intégré à OSX, c'est du bonheur, pas de prises de têtes et c'est au niveau qualité l'équivalent de Cysco.


Alors oui comme beaucoup de produits Apple, méme d'occasion, c'est 70 balles mais c'est "a vie" ou la solution Light de MA DALTON
prendre une express d'occasion,, au moins, t'es sur d'avoir du costaud, sinon tu vas perdre du temps a comparer les specs et les portées wifi de pleins d'appareils.

* Airport Extrême* = USB partagé sur le réseau + routeur (actif si tu veux) + Ports Ethernet + wifi qui déchire






*
Airport Express* = Wifi qui dépote et Airplay (tu met des enceintes sur ta borne et ton ordi envoie le son par wifi)
USB - uniquement pour imprimante
_Perso je contrôle à distance mon iTunes avec mon iPhone (remote apple), du coup le Airplay n'a que peut d’intérêt, voilà pourquoi j'ai choisi la Extrême._






*Suivant ton age & ta situation *

-si t'es pas à 30 balles prêt, cherche même pas, prends du Apple, tu vas gagner du temps, ne serais ce que pour la configuration, le réseau c'est pas toujours drôle, et Apple a bien fait les choses pour le coup ...

-Si t'as 20 ans et que t'es étudiant Geek, oriente toi sur *Linksys*, sous marque de *Cisco* (Leader), rapport qualité/prix correct, mais c'est linux donc interface pas belle.

*
Notes:*
Attention aux appareils a prix attractifs sur Ebay et Amazon (souvent en dessous de 30/40 euros) ou il faut vraiment fouiner pour voir que c'est du _Fast Ethernet_ et pas du _Gigabits_, ou pas de gestion double bandes, ou portée théorique ridicule.




urbanartlegend a dit:


> Franchement, merci encore pour le temps et le sérieux dont vous faites preuve et que vous partagez...merci encore. Je vous réponds le plus vite possible.




_Ben y'a pas de soucis, le deal c'est que la prochaine fois, c'est toi qui prendras la parole sur un sujet qu'on maitrise pas ou sur lequel on à aucune expérience _

_Sache aussi que ce fil sera indexé par les différents moteurs donc potentiellement lu, même 3/4 ans après par d'autres, donc tu met ta pierre a l’édifice toi aussi _​[/Code]


----------



## luc1en (9 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je suis de près vos échanges, qui pourraient bien me servir un jour.
Merci pour les explications très claires.
Dans les annonces d'occasion, les descriptions sont parfois insuffisantes ou fantaisistes.
Comment repérer un modèle compatible avec un Mac OS hors d'âge ?


----------



## Ma Dalton (9 Septembre 2015)

klutch a dit:


> Comment repérer un modèle compatible avec un Mac OS hors d'âge ?


Bonjour,

 de quel OS parles-tu ??


----------



## kaos (9 Septembre 2015)

Salut Klutch,
Que veut tu dire par "modèle compatible hors d'age" ? 

Tous les appareils réseau / wifi etc... fonctionnent et sont compatible avec Mac OS .
Cependant, certains constructeurs vont mettre a dispos un logiciel facilitant la configuration alors que pour d'autres, une connexion à l'appareil se fera directement à l'aide de ton navigateur en tapant l'adresse locale de l'appareil.

En ce qui concerne les bornes Airport Apple, le logiciel facilitant la config se trouve dans OSX, c'est Utilitaire Airport.


----------



## luc1en (9 Septembre 2015)

Merci de vos réponses
Encore Snow Leopard… je l'ai mis dans mon profil, je réalise que ce n'est pas affiché. 

Utilitaire Airport, je connais. Ce petit comique ne détecte pas mon wifi Freebox, peut-être parce que j'ai mis un mot de passe ? 
Le plus probable est que je ne sache pas m'en servir.


----------



## Ma Dalton (9 Septembre 2015)

Aucun problème pour gérer des bornes Airport avec Snow Léopard, même les plus récentes.

Mais Utilitaire Airport ne sert QUE pour les bornes Apple, il ne peut pas voir les autres appareils.
Il sert à configurer les bornes Airport de Apple, rien d'autre.

Si tu veux voir le réseau de la box avec une application native Mac --> Diagnostic réseau.
(Macintosh HD/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices)


----------



## urbanartlegend (9 Septembre 2015)

Merci beaucoup à tous, pour votre aide, j'ai tout lu et je vais partir sur une borne airport express. Je vais tenter de l'utiliser, j'en ai trouvé une bonne d'occasion qui est neuve à 40 euros. Je préfère prendre ça qu'une qui a trainé je ne sais pas où.
Je vais la brancher et je vous tiendrai au courant pour voir si cela fonctionne.

Merci Ma Dalton. Vraiment pour ta patience...

Merci Kaos, pour tes capture d’écran et tes explications précises!!!


----------



## luc1en (9 Septembre 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Aucun problème pour gérer des bornes Airport avec Snow Léopard, même les plus récentes.
> 
> Mais Utilitaire Airport ne sert QUE pour les bornes Apple, il ne peut pas voir les autres appareils.
> Il sert à configurer les bornes Airport de Apple, rien d'autre.
> ...


Impec, merci.
Je ne vais pas souvent dans ce coin. La machine tourne bien au quotidien. Seul le wifi m'enquiquine, d'où mon intérêt pour la recherche de urbanartlegend


----------



## Ma Dalton (9 Septembre 2015)

A urbanartiegend :

Si c'est une Express 1ère génération (comme la capture de Kaos page précédente), fais bien attention :

Elle a existé en 2 versions physiquement identiques, première version wifi b/g uniquement, 2ème version b/g/*n*.

Ne prend pas une b/g (modèle A1084 et A1088), qui n'est plus gérable par la version actuelle de Utilitaire Airport, prend bien une "wifi n" (modèle A1264).

Pour configurer la borne correctement, je te suggère de revenir ici quand tu auras la borne.
Il n'y a rien de compliqué, on te donnera la recette complète.


----------



## urbanartlegend (13 Septembre 2015)

Merci beaucoup, je reviendrai dès que j'ai l'airport. 

J'ai opté pour une borne airport express wifi 802.11n. Est-ce un bon choix?


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Septembre 2015)

urbanartlegend a dit:


> J'ai opté pour une borne airport express wifi 802.11n. Est-ce un bon choix?


Oui, c'est ok.


----------



## urbanartlegend (10 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour je reviens vers toi Ma Dalton, je bien de recevoir mon airport express. C'est celle-ci. http://www.amazon.com/Apple-AirPort-Express-Station-MC414LL/dp/B008ALA2RC

Je voudrais savoir si tu as un peu de temps pour me dire comment la paramétrer le mieux pour mon problème de réseau faible comme tu m'avais promis dans ton précédent message. Merci encore pour ta gentillesse et ton temps.


----------



## Ma Dalton (10 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

si ton objectif est bien de réaliser ce qui est évoqué au post #9, je t'invite à lire ce sujet à partir du post #20 pour ce qui concerne la configuration du wifi.

Pour configurer l'Airport Express, utilise Utilitaire Airport, en configurant manuellement (=sans utiliser l'assistant de configuration).

1. Onglet "Borne d'accès" (configuration facultative)
permet de définir un nom et un mot de passe (pour l'accès à la configuration, pas pour le wifi) pour la borne

2. Onglet "Internet" : Connexion via DHCP

3. Onglet "Sans fil"
- Mode réseau : Créer un réseau sans fil
- nom du réseau, sécurité, mot de passe : IDEM box
- Options d'accès sans fil : canaux DIFFERENTS de la box

4. Onglet "Réseau" : Mode routeur désactivé (mode pont)

A ta disposition si tu as besoin de plus d'infos.


----------



## urbanartlegend (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour Ma Dalton, 

je suis désolé de revenir vers toi mais dans l'utilitaire Airport, je n'ai aucun choix possible dans l'onglet "borne d'acces".
Seul le bouton "Autres appareil wifi" me permet d'ouvrir une fenêtre.

Je n'ai que le choix d'utiliser l'assistant.





Vraiment désolé de te déranger encore.


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

tu ne me déranges pas !

Clique sur l'icône de la borne, puis sur "modifier".


----------



## urbanartlegend (12 Octobre 2015)

Merci beaucoup pour ta gentillesse. Vraiment. j'ai réussi. Le réseau est vachement mieux qu'avant.

Dernière chose, je voudrais brancher une imprimante sur cette borne. je peux la brancher directement sur l'airport express pour imprimer en wifi de mon téléphone?


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Octobre 2015)

As-tu réussi à configurer le réseau dit "d'itinérance", c'est à dire un réseau wifi unique pour la box et la borne ?

Concernant l'impression, regarde cette page : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203159
(ainsi que le mode d'emploi de la borne Express)


----------



## urbanartlegend (12 Octobre 2015)

j'ai fais exactement ce que tu m'a dis donc si c'est ce que tu nommes "itinérance", je pense oui. J'ai dans ma liste de wifi dispo, mon wifi de la box et l'autre nom du réseau venant de l'airport express. j'ai mis un canal wifi différent entre celui de ma box et celui de la configuration Airport. ce n'est pas grave si les deux reseaux sont dispo dans mes listes de wifi? où dois-je désactiver le wifi de ma box?


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Octobre 2015)

Si tu as toujours 2 réseaux wifi distincts, celui de la box + celui de l'Express, ce n'est pas un réseau d'itinérance, et ça n'est pas une bonne solution, puisque pour bénéficier de la meilleure connexion possible, tu dois changer de réseau manuellement.

L'intérêt du réseau d'itinérance est d'avoir UN SEUL réseau wifi, et deux points d'accès pour ce seul réseau.
Un appareil connecté au réseau, et qui se déplace d'une pièce à l'autre, va automatiquement se connecter au point d'accès qu'il reçoit le mieux, et ce de façon transparente pour l'utilisateur, et sans coupure de la connexion.

Pour configurer le réseau d'itinérance, comme expliqué dans l'autre sujet, du dois respecter 4 conditions pour la box et l'Express : 

- même nom de réseau wifi (SSID)
- même sécurité (WPA2, etc...)
- même mot de passe du wifi
- canal wifi différent

Ceci fait, tu verras UN SEUL réseau wifi dans la liste des réseaux disponibles, et tu auras toujours la meilleure connexion possible selon la pièce où tu seras.


----------



## urbanartlegend (12 Octobre 2015)

Mon dieu, ça change "totalement la vie". J'ai un réseau wifi d'une puissance Géniale. Merci encore infiniment...vraiment.  Je vais étudier le branchement et le fonctionnement pour l'imprimante car c'est un truc qui m'aiderait beaucoup.

Bonne soirée Ma Dalton.
Merci encore.

Amicalement.


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Octobre 2015)

Tu as réussi la configuration en "réseau d'itinérance" ?

Attention à bien respecter la condition sur le mode de sécurité, sinon ça ne marche pas = le "client" wifi se passe pas automatiquement d'un point d'accès à l'autre quand il se déplace dans le réseau : il ne peut changer de point d'accès que lorsqu'il perd complètement la connexion à un des 2 points d'accès, ou manuellement en désactivant/réactivant le wifi.


----------



## urbanartlegend (12 Octobre 2015)

je vois qu'un seul réseau "Urbanartlegend". L'ancien n'est plus dans la liste des wifi dispo. J'ai mis le même nom, le même mot de passe, le meme type de clef. Par contre dans l'utilitaire Airport, j'ai une clef WPA2 mais dans l'interface freebox, il y'a d'autre choix. A quoi correspond WPA 2?

WPA TKIP= AES
WPA TKIP
ou
AES+CCMP

je ne sais pas quoi choisir pour etre pareil que  la clef WPA de l'airport express?


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Octobre 2015)

Tu pourrais montrer une capture d'écran des sécurités proposées par la box, stp ?


----------



## urbanartlegend (12 Octobre 2015)

Bien sûr, désolé j'ai oublié.


----------



## Ma Dalton (12 Octobre 2015)

Donc ta box ne propose pas le WPA2.

Je pense qu'il faut que tu choisisses :

- pour la box : WPA (TKIP + AES)

- pour l'Express : WPA/WPA2 personnel

Pour vérifier que l'itinérance fonctionne, l'idéal est de le faire avec un Mac portable : positionné dans la première pièce, tu appuies sur la touche Alt et cliques sur l'icône du wifi dans la barre de menu : tu vois dans la liste des informations le canal wifi utilisé.
Ensuite tu changes de pièce, et refais la même manip : la canal doit avoir changé.
S'il n'a pas changé, et que le signal wifi est faible, c'est que l'itinérance ne fonctionne pas.

Mais avec les choix ci-dessus, ça devrait marcher.

Toutefois, je me demande si le réseau 5 GHz de l'Express ne va pas poser problème.
Si oui, il faudra lui donner un SSID différent, et ne pas s'y connecter.


----------



## urbanartlegend (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir désolé Ma Dalton, hier, j'ai eu un très gros empêchement en urgence mais ça va mieux.

J'ai fais le test grâce à la touche Alt sur le reseau. Malheureusement, c'est le même canal entre la freebox et l'Airport. Je ne sais d'où ça vient.


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

j'ai oublié quelque chose hier soir : quand on modifie le mode de sécurité d'un réseau wifi, il faut faire "oublier" la connexion aux appareils clients, afin de les reconnecter avec la bonne clé de réseau.

Donc :

1. va dans l'interface de la box, et dans l'Utilitaire Airport pour l'Express, vérifie :
- que les canaux wifi sont différents
- que la sécurité de la box est : WPA (TKIP + AES)
- que la sécurité de l'Express est : WPA/WPA2 personnel

2. sur le Mac portable :
- désactive le wifi
- va dans Préférences système / réseau / wifi / avancé / wifi, sélectionne le réseau et supprime-le (signe "-")
Ceci va supprimer la clé du réseau de Trousseaux d"accès.
- réactive le wifi et connecte le Mac au réseau (la clé sera demandée)

3. refait la manipe avec la touche Alt pour voir si le canal change entre les 2 pièces
Si non, note sur quel canal tu es (à quel appareil ça correspond : box ou Express)

3 bis. Toujours si l'itinérance ne marche pas, mets toi à côté de l'Express, désactive/réactive le wifi du Mac, regarde sur quel canal tu es : est-ce entre 1 et 13 (gamme 2,4 GHz), ou bien dans les 30, 40 (gamme 5 GHz) ?
Si entre 1 et 13, es-tu bien sur le canal de l'Express ?

4. pour les appareils iOS, tu dois leur faire "Oublier ce réseau" (Réglages / Wifi...) puis les reconnecter


----------



## urbanartlegend (13 Octobre 2015)

Merci encore pour ton temps! Je vais lire ca en rentrant chez moi après le travail. Je te remercie beaucoup je vais tester et je te tiendrai au courant demain. Merci encore infiniment. Bonne soirée. Amicalement.


----------



## urbanartlegend (14 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de faire exactement ce que tu m'as dit au mot près. malheuresement le canal est le même.

Proche de la box: canal 100 (DFS, 5GHZ, 40 MHZ)
Proche de l'Airport: Canal 100 (DFS, 5 GHZ, 40MHZ)

Je t'envoie une capture (EN MP) des deux fois ou j'ai appuyé sur ALT devant chaque appareil. Peut-être qu'un paramètre précis pourra t'aider à y voir plus clair on ne sait jamais.

Je dois être un poissard! Arf.

Merci encore, *les captures Des paramètres sont en Messages privés*.

Amicalement.


----------



## Ma Dalton (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

 je pense que c'est la présence du 5 GHz de l'Express qui pose problème.

Tes 2 captures, faites à proximité de la box, et à proximité de l'Express, montrent que tu es sur le canal 100 (5 GHz), et connecté au même appareil, identifié par le BSSID (adresse MAC de l'appareil).

Les captures montrent aussi que tu es "saturé" de réseaux wifi (plus de 20 réseaux détectés), tu aurais en conséquence intérêt à utiliser le 5 GHz, moins encombré que le 2,4 GHz.

Je vois deux solutions :

*1.* la plus simple, et de loin :

Si tu peux positionner l'Express de façon à couvrir de façon satisfaisante les lieux, sans avoir besoin du wifi de la box, désactive le wifi de la box, et utilise le réseau de l'Express tel qu'il est configuré actuellement.

*2.* si tu as besoin du réseau de la box pour assurer une bonne couverture, il va falloir utiliser l'itinérance sur le 2,4 GHz, et ne pas utiliser le 5 GHz (à moins que ta Freebox ait du 5 GHz, ce que je ne sais pas ?)

Pour ça, il faut aller dans Utilitaire Airport, Sans fil, Options d'accès sans fil, cocher "Nom du réseau 5 GHz", et lui donner un nom, par exemple "Urbanartlegend 5 GHz".

Ceci fait, tu verras dans la liste des réseaux disponibles : 
- Urbanartlegend
- Urbanartlegend 5 GHz

Ne te connecte *PAS* à "Urbanartlegend 5 GHz", mais bien à "Urbanartlegend".

Ainsi, on force la connexion en 2,4 GHz sur l'Express, et l'itinérance devrait fonctionner entre box et Express.


----------

